# Elon Musk talks: Axel Springer Award 2020



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Watching the program now, Elon is an order of magnitude more aware of what is going on than the interviewer (and many observers.)

Bob Wilson


----------

